# Smartphone Entscheidungshilfe



## Regza (21. Oktober 2011)

Hi, ich möchte mir demnächst ein neues Smartphone holen , doch ich bin mir sehr unsicher welches denn nun "gut" ist
-Iphone 4 
-Htc Sensation
-Samsung Galaxy S2 
Multimedia , Kamera und Internet ist mir sehr wichtig. Außerdem soll das Display gut sein.


----------



## pibels94 (21. Oktober 2011)

Ich rate dir zum Samsung Galaxy Nexus, da die Leistung einfach überragend ist 

Galaxy Nexus

musst allerdings noch ein paar Tage warten


----------



## HorseT (21. Oktober 2011)

Also ich bin von einem iphone4 auf ein Galaxy S2 gewechselt, um dann aber doch wieder auf das i4 zu wechseln.

Ja, ich weiß, das Apple ein geschlossenes System ist. Aber genau das gefällt mir. Mit Android kannst du im Gegenteil einfach rumspielen, gefühlte 1000 verschiedene Player,Wetter-Apps,Mail-Clients etc. ausprobieren. Das fand ich persönlich aber super anstrengend. Eventuell lag es aber auch daran, dass ich es nicht gewohnt war, diese "Freiheit" zu besitzen. Oder auch einfach nicht gebraucht habe, da alle vorinstallierten Apps funktionieren.

Das, was ich ganz gut finde ist, dass du einfach mal ne Custom-ROM auf das Telefon hauen kannst. Wodurch sich das Design stark ändern lässt bzw. der Akku-Verbrauch reduziert wird und auch andere Tweaks implementiert werden.

Da ich privat auch noch einen Mac besitze, ist das Zusammenspiel zwischen iPhone und Pc top. Das konnte ich vom Galaxy S2 nicht so behaupten. Das mitgelieferte Samsung Kies ist nicht so wirklich der Hit und eigentlich wird einem überall davon abgeraten es zu nutzen.

Die Farben fand ich auf dem GS2 ein bisschen komisch. Klar, es hat ein Super Display, aber ich fand die Farben teilweise zu stark. 

Als nächstes wäre dann noch der App-Store-Vergleich:

Den von Apple finde ich persönlich besser aufgebaut und man findet einfach viel mehr Einträge. Wobei das Design vom Android-Pendant sehr schick aussieht 

So und nun der letzte Punkt:
Haltet mich für bekloppt, aber die Displays mit 4,3" sind mir zu groß. Das Telefon liegt nicht so schön in der Hand. Ist aber vielleicht nur eine Gewöhnungssache.

Ich persönlich bin froh wieder ein i4 zu benutzen, kann aber auch die Leute verstehen, die lieber einen Androiden benutzen wollen.

Wenn es das i4 nicht sein soll, wozu ich jedoch raten würde, dann nimm das GS2. Das ist von der Leitung her besser.


----------



## Apfelringo (21. Oktober 2011)

Da musst du dich ganz klar an deinen perönlichen vorlieben orientieren, was ist dir wichtig?
- ein großes display?
- akkulaufzeit
- gaming (multimedia)
- handlichkeit, gewicht
- bedienfreundlichkeit
- angeben

Ich persönlich hab mich für das SGS 2 entschieden, einfach aus dem grunde weil es ein großes Display hat und es technisch dem Iphone 4 überlegen ist (dualcore, 8mp kamera).
Zudem war mir das Display beim Iphone zu popelig, kenne es ja von ipod touch. Die Apple fans werden jetzt sagen "alles quatsch, wer will schon so ein riesen Handy in der Tasche haben"
Ich werde euch nochmal daran erinnern, wenn ein Iphone mit 4 zoll Display rauskommt.
Zudem kann man den Akku leicht tauschen und mit einer sd karte den Speicher erweitern.
Ich sag nur, das große Dispaly ist perfekt zum surfen, videos schauen und spielen. Und es ist extrem leicht, also man merkt nich unbedingt das man ein großes Handy mitschleppt.


----------



## Regza (23. Oktober 2011)

Ja, ich nehm dann wohl das Galaxy. Danke euch!


----------



## Turamath (23. Oktober 2011)

pibels94 schrieb:


> Ich rate dir zum Samsung Galaxy Nexus, da die Leistung einfach überragend ist



Aber nicht so überragend, als das die 265€ Aufpreis zum Samsung Galaxy S2 gerechtfertigt wären. Das Galaxy Nexus soll nämlich stolze 680€ kosten laut golem.de


----------



## ile (23. Oktober 2011)

Turamath schrieb:
			
		

> Aber nicht so überragend, als das die 265€ Aufpreis zum Samsung Galaxy S2 gerechtfertigt wären. Das Galaxy Nexus soll nämlich stolze 680€ kosten laut golem.de



Finde den Preis auch recht stolz, aber du hast eins vergessen: Die 680 sind UVP, der Realpreis dürfte sich sehr schnell bei ca. 600 einpendeln.


----------



## pSiii (23. Oktober 2011)

UVP sind soweit ich weiß 679€. Bei den Össis kommt es für 680 . Als ich etwa damit zu rechnen,dass es in Deutschland für etwa 640-650 vermutlich kommen wird.Da wir vom Preis immer etwas drunter lagen. Dennoch sind die ~250€ aufpreis kaum gerechtfertigt wenn man die nur leicht bessere Hardware betrachtet. 
Schnell ist dabei auch relativ  zu sehen. Vermutlich frühstens zum Weihnachtsgeschäft könnte es,wenn es wirklich für 650 kommen sollte, unter 600 fallen.


----------



## pibels94 (23. Oktober 2011)

es geht nicht nur um die Hardware  das SGS 2 besteht aus Plastik, das Galaxy Nexus ist besser verarbeitet


----------



## Turamath (23. Oktober 2011)

Ok, aber meine Schmerzgrenze für ein besseres Gehäuse liegt trotzdem deutlich unter diesem Preis


----------



## pibels94 (23. Oktober 2011)

das ist dann Ansichtssache  hat schon einen Grund warum Base das SGS2 mit Versicherung gegen Bruch- und Wasserschäden anbietet


----------



## ile (25. Oktober 2011)

pSiii schrieb:
			
		

> UVP sind soweit ich weiß 679€. Bei den Össis kommt es für 680 . Als ich etwa damit zu rechnen,dass es in Deutschland für etwa 640-650 vermutlich kommen wird.Da wir vom Preis immer etwas drunter lagen. Dennoch sind die ~250€ aufpreis kaum gerechtfertigt wenn man die nur leicht bessere Hardware betrachtet.
> Schnell ist dabei auch relativ  zu sehen. Vermutlich frühstens zum Weihnachtsgeschäft könnte es,wenn es wirklich für 650 kommen sollte, unter 600 fallen.



Nö, bereits jetzt unter 600, wie ich vermutet habe:  

http://www.cyberport.de/?DEEP=A409-155&APID=101

(599 € am 25.10.11, 18:02)

Ich würde es trotzdem nicht kaufen.


----------



## pibels94 (26. Oktober 2011)

zu dem Preis noch nicht, aber es ist schon ein geiles Stück Technik


----------



## Undertaker2011 (26. Oktober 2011)

Mich stört am neuen Galaxy Nexus der fehlende Kartenslot.
Das stört mich auch an meinem jetztigen Nokia X6.


----------



## pibels94 (26. Oktober 2011)

nutzt du denn mehr als 16/32 GB?


----------



## Undertaker2011 (26. Oktober 2011)

pibels94 schrieb:
			
		

> nutzt du denn mehr als 16/32 GB?



es geht nicht nur um die Seichergröße, sondern auch um die Sicherheit, bezüglich Backup von App's usw.


----------



## pibels94 (26. Oktober 2011)

Undertaker2011 schrieb:


> es geht nicht nur um die Seichergröße, sondern auch um die Sicherheit, bezüglich Backup von App's usw.



ok, der Punkt ist nicht zu verachten.. aber ich denke das es trotzdem ein gutes Handy ist, und durchaus empfehlenswert


----------



## ile (26. Oktober 2011)

Undertaker2011 schrieb:
			
		

> es geht nicht nur um die Seichergröße, sondern auch um die Sicherheit, bezüglich Backup von App's usw.



Genau!


----------



## pibels94 (26. Oktober 2011)

naja, das SGS 2 ist ja auch nicht schlecht, kann man kaufen


----------



## Undertaker2011 (27. Oktober 2011)

pibels94 schrieb:
			
		

> naja, das SGS 2 ist ja auch nicht schlecht, kann man kaufen



das habe ich auch im Auge, nur muss der Preis etwas fallen. Das wird wohl passieren wenn das Nexus auf den Markt kommt.


----------



## pibels94 (27. Oktober 2011)

also bestellen kann man es ja schon, es sollte bald losgehen


----------



## pSiii (27. Oktober 2011)

Undertaker2011 schrieb:


> das habe ich auch im Auge, nur muss der Preis etwas fallen. Das wird wohl passieren wenn das Nexus auf den Markt kommt.


 
Glaube kaum,dass das S2 aufgrund des Nexus großartig im Vergleich zum aktuellen Preis fallen willst.Maximal nur ein Stück näher an die 400 ran. 
Bezüglich des Nexus fällt der Preis eh schneller als man gucken kann. von den 599 ist nichtmehr viel zu sehen. Aktuell liegt der günstige bei 529.


----------



## Regza (28. Oktober 2011)

Also ich habe nun das Galaxy S2 und den Vodafone Vertrag "SuperFlat Internet Plus" , wobei natürlich auch eine Internet-Flat dabei ist, jedoch habe ich keine Ahnung wie das mobile Internet zum laufen bekomme. Unter Zugangspunktnamen ist "web.vodafone.de" ausgewählt und der Netzmodus ist auf GSM/WCDMA (Automatischer Modus) gestellt , allerdings funktioniert es nicht.....


----------



## Turamath (28. Oktober 2011)

Um ins Internet zu kommen tun Sie bitte Folgendes: 

1. Wählen Sie im Hauptmenü den Punkt Einstellungen aus. 
2. Tippen Sie auf Drahtlos und Netzwerke. 
3. Wählen Sie Mobile Netzwerke und danach den Punkt Zugangspunktnamen. 
4. Tippen Sie auf die Menütaste. 
5. Tippen Sie auf den Punkt Neue APN. 
6. Geben Sie folgende Daten für ein Internet Profil ein: 

Name: VF DE Web 
APN: web.vodafone.de 
Proxy: leer lassen 
Port: leer lassen 
Benutzername: leer lassen 
Passwort: leer lassen 
Server: leer lassen 
MMSC: leer lassen 
MMS-Port: leer lassen 
Ländervorwahl mobil: 262 
Mobilnetzcode: 02 
Authentifizierungstyp: Ohne 
APN Typ: default 

7. Wählen Sie die Menütaste. 
8. Um die Daten abschliessend zu speichern, tippen Sie auf Speichern.


----------



## Regza (28. Oktober 2011)

Hab ich auch schon gemacht. Hab es dann ausgewählt , aber funktioniert immer noch


----------



## Turamath (28. Oktober 2011)

Funktioniert immer noch ? Soll es nicht funktionieren ? Ich dachte du bekommst den mobilen Betrieb auf deinem SG2 nicht zum laufen ?! 
Ansonsten würde ich evt. deine SIM-Karte verdächtigen, falls sie schon etwas betagt ist.


----------



## Undertaker2011 (28. Oktober 2011)

hast du unter:
Dratlose und Netzwerk
Mobile Netzwerke
die Paketdaten verwenden; aktiv?


----------



## Regza (28. Oktober 2011)

Funktioniert nicht meine ich natürlich   Und wegen Sim Karte .. keine ahnung... ich ruf einfach morgen mal bei denen an . @Undertaker Ja ist aktiv. 


Edit: Habe eben beim Handy von meinem Vater(galaxy 1) geguckt und sämtliche Einstellungen sind gleich , aber bei ihm funktioniert es ..


----------

